# Calculating acreage with GPS  coordinates



## Twenty five ought six (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of a site where I can plug in some GPS co-ordinates and calculate the acreage.

I know some GPS can do it, but if mine can I can't find it -- I thought it did.


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2010)

http://www.softlow.com/palm-os/travel/miscellaneous/shareware/gps-acreage.html

Maybe?


----------



## pnome (May 20, 2010)

Google Earth pro can do it.

Ohhh, here's one:
http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm


----------



## jimbo4116 (May 20, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Does anyone know of a site where I can plug in some GPS co-ordinates and calculate the acreage.
> 
> I know some GPS can do it, but if mine can I can't find it -- I thought it did.



Just do it the old fashion way. Your GPS should give you the distance between waypoints. Multiply them out.  

Other than that I know that USDA/FSA office can do it.  My other half does this to determine CLU acreages in the farm programs.


----------



## win280 (May 20, 2010)

jimbo4116 said:


> Just do it the old fashion way. Your GPS should give you the distance between waypoints. Multiply them out.
> 
> Other than that I know that USDA/FSA office can do it.  My( BETTER) half does this to determine CLU acreages in the farm programs.



Fixed it for you.Just in case shes looking.


----------



## bushidobam (May 20, 2010)

If you send me the waypoints/coordinates in a file, I can get you the acreage down to the square inch if you'd like.  Not sure what the native format for your GPS unit is, but it wouldn't be difficult to convert.

PM me if that sounds like an option for you.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 20, 2010)

bushidobam said:


> If you send me the waypoints/coordinates in a file, I can get you the acreage down to the square inch if you'd like.  Not sure what the native format for your GPS unit is, but it wouldn't be difficult to convert.
> 
> PM me if that sounds like an option for you.



Thanks, I'll take you up on your offer.

Coordinates are lat/long -- I'll send them to you tomorrow.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 21, 2010)

The accuracy here all depends on how good your GPS unit is.  The OTC Garmins are +/- 30 to 50 feet per point.  Probably good enough for your purposes, but then again, I don't know what your purposes are.  FYI


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 21, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> The accuracy here all depends on how good your GPS unit is.  The OTC Garmins are +/- 30 to 50 feet per point.  Probably good enough for your purposes, but then again, I don't know what your purposes are.  FYI



My Garmin shows the deviation, on on the day I took the coordinates, it was 7 feet, which is plenty close for my purposes.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 23, 2010)

That is pretty good for hand held, must have been a nice clear day, not a lot of canopy interference.  Also 11 am to 1 pm are bad satelite configurations here in GA.  Hard to get an accurate reading.

Remeber that it is +- 7 feet in any direction.  I have always been a little skeptical of devices that record there own precision and accuracy errors.  If it knew it was off by 7 feet, why didn't it just give you the right coordinates?

Kinda like the "Objects in mirror are closer than they appear" sticker on a rearview mirror.  Why not just fix it?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 24, 2010)

I would like to walk the perimeter and the roads of my Washington County club with my new Garmin MAP60CSX, then use the coordinates to draw up a new map for the camp pin-in board.  Then, I could take coordinates of all the community stands and some of the old landmark stands and accurately plot them on the map.  I'm new to the club last year, and I'd like to help out by making a more accurate map of the property.


----------

